# Fire worry, might be urgent, but hopefully not



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

So there are severe wildfires near where I live. We are currently not in the evacuation zone but there’s still a small possibility that we could be. If so I have three budgies, two females and a old male. They are in separate cages. If I have the need to evacuate, should I all put them into the same carrying cage? 
Thank you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You don’t happen to live in Colorado, do you? 🤭 I’m from the same area where the fires are burning there right now and my family says it’s pretty serious. 

Is there a reason all birds are separated (i.e due to not getting along, fighting)? If not, and assuming none of them are in quarantine, if you have to evacuate quickly, one carrying cage is fine. If they don’t get along or it could be worse to have them together, then separate cages may have to be the answer. However this also depends on how much time you have after they tell you to evacuate, in the case that this unfortunate event happens. 

I’m hoping you don’t have to do so!! In the end the first priority is getting everyone out as fast and as safely as possible regardless of the arrangement.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw the fires in Colorado on the news, how frightening! Hopefully you will not have to leave but I would have things ready just in case so you don't have to scramble around last minute.


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yep, Colorado. Hopefully it’s dying down now. Ya just wondering, in case the worst happens I want to be prepared.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Stay safe 💜 I hope the fires are subdued quickly.


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

In an emergency, you go to do what you got to do. As Cody says, prep before hand to save time later.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

The reports from Colorado continue to be terrifying. Stay safe and do check in when you can.


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Just a update, we are fine, the fire didn’t spread to our house


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for the update! I'm glad you are all safe.*


----------

